# Smart Bar



## Fern

After scanning with Malware Bytes it has picked up "Smart Bar', adware or a potentially unwanted program. I have found it in Programs on my computer.When clicking on uninstall nothing happens, & I can't delete them either.
Has anyone had this adware in their computer and how did they uninstall it.?
I use Firefox as my browser.
Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I never had that malware Fern, but here's a page with some recommendations...http://www.pcrisk.com/removal-guides/7668-shopping-helper-smartbar-virus


----------



## Fern

Thanks Seabreeze, unfortunately it's not as easy to remove or uninstall as all the articles that I have read infer, as it is listed in programmes you would expect to be able to uninstall or remove, not so. I have read where I need to download a certain programme to have it removed, another trap.?
I'm really hacked off that this has happened, I am very careful as to what I download and from what site, I haven't downloaded any new programmes in my computer for some time, so I'm at a loss as to know where it came from. 
The last programme I was thinking about downloading was to do with photo editing, then I chose the sites that are supposed to be 'safe'.!

This from someone having the same problem.



> removing this malware by the recommendation of using Control Panel for  the latest Windows, does not work at all, as Linkury remains invisible  in the Control Panel. I Myself have tried to uninstall the wretched  thing by uninstalling all MSN Messenger prog's, but still it remains.  Moral to this story - DO NOT INSTALL MESSENGER PLUS! ... and just  manually delete it. Furthermore, in all browsers with the latest windows  platform, you are only able to disable Linkury, not remove it. The  developers won't give you any correct informations as to how to  EFFECTIVELY uninstall Linkury. They can bleat until the cows come home,  but facts are facts. It sucks. *It is malware* and it makes you  vulnerable to attacks from hackers who know the weaknesses of Linkury,  which was what brought my attention to the matter of attempting to  remove Linkury.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I had a similar problem when trying to download an Adobe program, it never took, but a couple of malware viruses did.  I was able to uninstall them in programs, and adjust my homepage setting which were affected with Internet Explorer.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/5765-Computer-problem


----------



## Fern

I now know, through reading up on the problem, what site downloaded  'smartbar' into my computer. CNET, the site that was always so reliable.



> CNET Downloads, formerly a  trusted source of downloads, now comes with an unhealthy dose of  unwanted programs and add-ons installed on your PC without your consent,  changed default search settings, and spyware. It’s now unsafe to  download anything from CNET.
> I spent about half an hour installing and then cleaning up  (uninstalling and removing spyware) from my PC after downloading a  useful program that I’ve used for a long time–to do screen captures.  It’s really a good program that’s easy to use (Camstudio). But after installing, I became disgusted with CNET.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's good to know Fern, may help some others here from having the same problem, thanks!


----------



## Phantom

Download and install Revo Uninstall 

Can download to flash drive.It uninstalls program plus any left over files


----------



## Mike

You could also try to restore your computer
to an earlier date, if you know when you got
the problem, go back a couple of days before
that date.

Mike.


----------



## kcvet

mine downloaded conduit which bundles in with a lot of downloads. its a spyware virus, a type of malicious software whose main purpose is to steal information off your PC. I knew something was wrong cause it changed IE main page. but it was on add/remove programs so i deleted it. then I did a search for it and found a lot of files. deleted all those then ran a full scan with internet security. and it came from a trusted website. windows has more holes in it than the Titanic


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Working in computer security before,  I use Linux > Firefox/ABP > Bleachbit - Thunderbird as my mail server.  I found that there are many FB/Google apps and games open to hacking.  Never open link in emal, Linux has it's own .PDF reader Adobe is also subject to hacking.  I competely retore my operating system usually every 6 months takes 2 hours, change all passwords monthly.  Never upgrade with flagged updates.


----------



## Mike

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Working in computer security before,  I use Linux > Firefox/ABP > Bleachbit - Thunderbird as my mail server.  I found that there are many FB/Google apps and games open to hacking.  Never open link in emal, Linux has it's own .PDF reader Adobe is also subject to hacking.  I competely retore my operating system usually every 6 months takes 2 hours, change all passwords monthly.  Never upgrade with flagged updates.



Some great advice here Son-of-Perdition, though I am not sure about
restoring the O.S. every six months, I have a lot of stuff that I don't
want to lose, also some older programmes that I like and use.

Mike.


----------



## kcvet

Mike said:


> Some great advice here Son-of-Perdition, though I am not sure about
> restoring the O.S. every six months, I have a lot of stuff that I don't
> want to lose, also some older programmes that I like and use.
> 
> Mike.



back up on a CDRW. I do


----------



## Fern

The odd thing was I found Smart Bar in Internet Explorer. I never use IE it's always Firefox but there was no sign of it in there. I just may uninstall IE and have disabled Smart Bar in the meantime till I can get rid of it. 
Thanks for all the replies, very interesting.


----------



## Mike

kcvet said:


> back up on a CDRW. I do



I have one of those Seagate back up drives plugged in, though
I am not too sure about how it works or how to use it.

Mike.


----------



## tnthomas

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Working in computer security before,  I use Linux > Firefox/ABP > Bleachbit - Thunderbird as my mail server.  I found that there are many FB/Google apps and games open to hacking.  Never open link in emal, Linux has it's own .PDF reader Adobe is also subject to hacking.  I competely retore my operating system usually every 6 months takes 2 hours, change all passwords monthly.  Never upgrade with flagged updates.



This is just what Son_of_Perdition does,  it is not a 'requirement' though.   Linux is by design secure, no antivirus programs needed.  Tons of free, well developed software available through online repositories.


----------



## oldman

Mike said:


> You could also try to restore your computer
> to an earlier date, if you know when you got
> the problem, go back a couple of days before
> that date.
> 
> Mike.



This is what I would recommend. It has usually worked for me when I picked up a virus or worm.


----------



## Butterfly

I run a good anti-malware anti-spyware program that gets rid of most everything I don't want.  Since I started using it I haven't had any problems (knock on wood).  It's called Super Anti-Spyware.  I also use McAfee Total Protection antivirus and am careful to use the Site-Advisor function.

The above are the programs Dell recommended to me after I had my last hard drive crashed and trashed by a trojan horse that even Dell couldn't remove.


----------



## Vala

I know this is an old thread, but some reader might be interested in this.  If you get something on your PC that you can't remove, download Adware  Cleaner.  After you download it, click on it to scan  your computer.  It is a one time use software that will scan your PC and remove everything that shouldn't be there.  

Mike I back up on an external HD whenever I do anything of value on my PC.  I don't install any software, I just hook it to the usb, open it, then open my document where I store everything.  Then I click and drag or copy and paste to ex HD.  I do it in segments, photos and wallpaper take a long time. Date the folders you put them in the same way each time and they will be in order.

Fern did you look in the control panel/programs and features.  If it is there you can right click and choose uninstall.   The control panel is the same in IE and FF.


----------



## Fern

> Fern did you look in the control panel/programs and features.  If it is  there you can right click and choose uninstall.   The control panel is  the same in IE and FF.


Yes I have tried to uninstall it a couple of times with no luck, however Malwarebytes has quarantined it, so it's not now a problem.


----------



## Vala

good for you.


----------

